# current too high



## joe pooh (Mar 2, 2017)

how do you know your current is too high? i was given a 100g tank. after the painfully expensive and time consuming ordeal i have it set up. when it was given to me i was told the previous owner had water flow issues. since i fried one of the pumps in the sump. i bought another pump for inside the main tank to increase water flow. i guess this guy is too strong as overnight it sucked up my green bubble tip anemone and chopped him up like a blender. all i saw in the morning was a little piece of it hanging from the jet. At first i thought it was my shrimp. 

i will take it out and set it to much lower, but my question is how much is enough? how much is too much? glad i cheaped out and did not get the rose bubble tip as that bad boy is $100 in my area.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

so not to freak you out but many people have lost everything in the tank after loosing an anemone. I would recommend removal if possible and a water change. did the pump have a cover? also your anemone must have been on the move to get to the pump, normally they don't move much when happy. I doubt its to much flow that's the issue as some sps keepers have tons of flow in the tank.


----------



## joe pooh (Mar 2, 2017)

thank you sir. i did do a 20% water change and will probably do another over the weekend. i have 1 fish and he is not dead yet. a couple of frags that are not as happy as they used to be. i got a new anemone and turned off one of the jets (before i read your reply). i put him where i wanted and in the morning he wandered off to the back of the tank. after work he was back to where i had put him and has been there for a couple of days. now i don't want to turn the jet back on because i like where he is. i think over the weekend i will turn it on and place it in different places until both the anemone and I are happy where he stops moving.


----------

